# This weekend....



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Man....went to the Rocky River after work Friday, hooked and lost 2 Steelhead, line broke. Replaced the line as soon as I got home. Saturday not even a hit. Today went to the Cuyahoga, Hooked a BIG Steelie, fought it for a few minutes then the drag began screaming. Fish made an AWESOME jump and leader snapped at the hook. I gotta land one ONE of these days.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've been using Berkley fireline fused crystal 10 lb the last two seasons and haven't lost one using it.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Bigjoe said:


> Man....went to the Rocky River after work Friday, hooked and lost 2 Steelhead, line broke. Replaced the line as soon as I got home. Saturday not even a hit. Today went to the Cuyahoga, Hooked a BIG Steelie, fought it for a few minutes then the drag began screaming. Fish made an AWESOME jump and leader snapped at the hook. I gotta land one ONE of these days.


Hi Bigjoe I am curious as to where you are hooking into line breaking leaping steelies on the Cuyahoga as I only fish the mouth of the river.I would appreciate the general area because I know many fishermen can be very protective of their hot spots.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

mr max said:


> Hi Bigjoe I am curious as to where you are hooking into line breaking leaping steelies on the Cuyahoga as I only fish the mouth of the river.I would appreciate the general area because I know many fishermen can be very protective of their hot spots.


South of the mouth...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Are you float fishing or casting hardware? Seems strange to have 2 break off? Was the line from last year. I run 15 lb pline hydrafloat to a 6-8 lb ( clarity dependent) vanish flouro leader on my float rods and never have a problem. And casting rod 10 lb pline flouroclear and have never had a fish break the line.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Doesnt matter what type of line you use as long as it is proper poundage and not old. Old line breaks. I have used most of the different lines out there, they all work. The rest is just personal preference.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It's all about the drag. Set it light, you can always tighten up if needed. Did I mention it's all about the drag?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

I dunno what line I use, Craig fills my reels. It was last years line so I changed it out with what I got from Craig last year. I use 5lb. leader.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Meh. Don't bother with a 5# leader unless it's real clear.
I run either 6# or 8# mono straight to the hook.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Don't know what knot ur using. Light fluoro will not tolerate Palomar knot..abrades the brittle fluoro. Uni-knot probly best easiest to tie knot, plus you can "un-cinch" it a little for action on your jig. Strongest is Double San Diego Jam knot which gives you double line through like a Palomar. I completely eliminated break offs when I changed to these knots. Many know this but thought I'd post it in case


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm with Erie. I have some type of pline on all of my reels. Most break offs r due to knot tying. P


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

I run 10lb hydrafloat tied direct to 6lb flouroclear. Flouroclear is practically invisible, has good sink and GREAT knot strength


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the cast ability of mono with light lures I just run 8lb mono most of the time unless the river is running fast I will use 10lb. I don't like how flouro acts in below freezing temps.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

20lb suffix braid down to a 10 lb floro shotline to a 6lb floro leader. Leader only breaks when I'm snagged. Use Stren as floro. Solid setup. Berkley knot on all swivels.


----------

